# Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

Rather than lose someone on the main thread, thought I would do a second thread just for those that want to play at Liphook on the 2nd October 2018.

All those that have put their name down for West Hill the day before, will automatically be on the list. If you have put your name down for West Hill, but are not playing Liphook please advise me by pm.

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010 
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0. 
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. 
73. 

If I have missed anyone just add yourself to the list. We are restricted to 80 players, and allowing for Battle Back players, Golf Monthly staff, and Mark the auctioneer, we have a minimum of 73 spaces available. This figure might increase a little nearer the time. Once the 73 spaces have been taken, and you still want to play, please put yourself down as a reserve. There are bound to be the odd drop out over the next 11 months ! With so few guaranteed spaces I would get your name down asap.

Please just use this thread for indicating you want to play. General queries can be asked on the initial H4H thread.


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2017)

It is important that you let Richard know ASAP if you are down to play above at West Hill but won't be playing on the Tuesday at Liphook in the H4H day.

This is because as soon as Rich has got the new Just Giving page up and running which will be announced and links found in both Richards and my signatures, I will be looking for the Â£30 'donations' to be made against the list so we have a good solid foundation of over Â£2k to get us underway.

Don't forget these are 'donations' and need to be declared as such, you are essentially not getting anything in return, it just secures a place on the day so you can add Gift Aid.

This will help us tremendously so don't drag the donations out please, we want to see your commitment early doors :thup: 

You all did very well last (this) year and almost everyone was easy to recognise, so again, please declare 'donation' and state your forum name as well as your real name on the Just Giving site when it's announced.   

Thank you.


----------



## merv79 (Nov 20, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4.  DarrenWilliams
 5. Jobr1850
 6. Liverbirdie
 7. Richart
 8.  NWJocko
 9. Stuc
 10. Dando
 11. JamesR
 12. Twire
 13. Imurg
 14. PhilTheFragger
 15. Sam85
 16. Crow
 17. Birchy
 18.  PaulW4701
 19. Junior
 20. SteveW86
 21. Anotherdouble
 22.  TheDiablo
 23. Pokerjoke
 24. Pete42
 25. Drive4Show
 26. Piece
 27. CVG
 28. 2Blue
 29. Badger
 30. Kraxx68
 31. Khamelion
 32.  Hacker_ Hughes
 33. HomerJSimpson
 34. Mikejohnchapman
 35. Bigfoot
 36. Matty6
 37. GG26
 38. Fish
 39. Blue in Munich
 40. Cake
 41. MashleyR7
 42. Val
 43 Swingalot
 44. FairwayDodger
 45.  Troymcclure
 46. Wookie
 47. PNWokingham
 48. Radbourne2010 
 49.  Therod
 50. Chiefi0. 
 51. Bogie Boy
 52. Topoftheflop
 53.  Artyd
 54. Midnight
 55. IanM
 56. Hobbit
 57. MendieGK
 58.  JakeBarnes
 59. Sawtooth
 60. Jates12
 61. GeneralStore
 62.  Sandy
 63. MackamSlice
 64. RW1986
 65. 4Woody4
 66. TimRitchie
 67. Njrose51
 68. SaintHacker
 69. Pieman
 70. 94tegsi
 71. Scott  Blaney (Battle Back)
 72. Merv79
 73.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 20, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4.  DarrenWilliam
 5. Jobr1850
 6. Liverbirdie
 7. Richart
 8.  NWJocko
 9. Stuc
 10. Dando
 11. JamesR
 12. Twire
 13. Imurg
 14. PhilTheFragger
 15. Sam85
 16. Crow
 17. Birchy
 18.  PaulW4701
 19. Junior
 20. SteveW86
 21. Anotherdouble
 22.  TheDiablo
 23. Pokerjoke
 24. Pete42
 25. Drive4Show
 26. Piece
 27. CVG
 28. 2Blue
 29. Badger
 30. Kraxx68
 31. Khamelion
 32.  Hacker_ Hughes
 33. HomerJSimpson
 34. Mikejohnchapman
 35. Bigfoot
 36. Matty6
 37. GG26
 38. Fish
 39. Blue in Munich
 40. Cake
 41. MashleyR7
 42. Val
 43 Swingalot
 44. FairwayDodger
 45.  Troymcclure
 46. Wookie
 47. PNWokingham
 48. Radbourne2010 
 49.  Therod
 50. Chiefi0. 
 51. Bogie Boy
 52. Topoftheflop
 53.  Artyd
 54. Midnight
 55. IanM
 56. Hobbit
 57. MendieGK
 58.  JakeBarnes
 59. Sawtooth
 60. Jates12
 61. GeneralStore
 62.  Sandy
 63. MackamSlice
 64. RW1986
 65. 4Woody4
 66. TimRitchie
 67. Njrose51
 68. SaintHacker
 69. Pieman
 70. 94tegsi
 71. Scott  Blaney (Battle Back)
 72. Merv79
 73. Old Skier


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4.  DarrenWilliam
 5. Jobr1850
 6. Liverbirdie
 7. Richart
 8.  NWJocko
 9. Stuc
 10. Dando
 11. JamesR
 12. Twire
 13. Imurg
 14. PhilTheFragger
 15. Sam85
 16. Crow
 17. Birchy
 18.  PaulW4701
 19. Junior
 20. SteveW86
 21. Anotherdouble
 22.  TheDiablo
 23. Pokerjoke
 24. Pete42
 25. Drive4Show
 26. Piece
 27. CVG
 28. 2Blue
 29. Badger
 30. Kraxx68
 31. Khamelion
 32.  Hacker_ Hughes
 33. HomerJSimpson
 34. Mikejohnchapman
 35. Bigfoot
 36. Matty6
 37. GG26
 38. Fish
 39. Blue in Munich
 40. Cake
 41. MashleyR7
 42. Val
 43 Swingalot
 44. FairwayDodger
 45.  Troymcclure
 46. Wookie
 47. PNWokingham
 48. Radbourne2010 
 49.  Therod
 50. Chiefi0. 
 51. Bogie Boy
 52. Topoftheflop
 53.  Artyd
 54. Midnight
 55. IanM
 56. Hobbit
 57. MendieGK
 58.  JakeBarnes
 59. Sawtooth
 60. Jates12
 61. GeneralStore
 62.  Sandy
 63. MackamSlice
 64. RW1986
 65. 4Woody4
 66. TimRitchie
 67. Njrose51
 68. SaintHacker
 69. Pieman
 70. 94tegsi
 71. Scott  Blaney (Battle Back)
 72. Merv79
 73. Old Skier
		
Click to expand...

 74. Swinger
 75. JeremyC
 76. LeeYates


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks like I'm a bit late to the party but would love to play - super-sub maybe?


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010 
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0. 
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. JeremyC
76. LeeYates
77. Battleback
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

*Reserves List*

Spear-Chucker


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2017)

Definitely get your name down as a reserve. It is a long time until we play, and there are bound to be drop outs. 

I will also see if we can get a few more in nearer the time.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 21, 2017)

Cheers, fella's :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010 
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0. 
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. JeremyC
76. LeeYates
77. Battleback
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

*Reserves List*

Spear-Chucker
		
Click to expand...

Srixon 1


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Srixon 1
		
Click to expand...

Good man.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010 
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0. 
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. JeremyC
76. LeeYates
77. Battleback
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM
*
Reserves List*

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 22, 2017)

Err not sure what happened here, I did put my name forward almost straight away but have not made the list.

Possibly got missed when the venue changed to Liphook????

Anyway, I've booked off work and got digs already!

Best add me on please;
1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010 
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0. 
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. JeremyC
76. LeeYates
77. Battleback
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
Merv_swerve


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Err not sure what happened here, I did put my name forward almost straight away but have not made the list.

Possibly got missed when the venue changed to Liphook????

Anyway, I've booked off work and got digs already!

Best add me on please;
1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010 
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0. 
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. JeremyC
76. LeeYates
77. Battleback
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
Merv_swerve
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes I did miss you.

Don't worry you will definitely get a space. I need to adjust the list of players, so will put you in the top 80.

There will undoubtedly be some drop outs over the next 11 months, so anyone that is interested in playing please get your name down.

If we have the full 80 players, I will speak to Liphook for a few extra spaces.


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2017)

Updated list of players :

    1. Lincoln Quaker
    2. Liverpoolphil
    3. Dufferman
    4. DarrenWilliam
    5. Jobr1850
    6. Liverbirdie
    7. Richart
    8. NWJocko
    9. Stuc
    10. Dando
    11. JamesR
    12. Twire
    13. Imurg
    14. PhilTheFragger
    15. Sam85
    16. Crow
    17. Birchy
    18. PaulW4701
    19. Junior
    20. SteveW86
    21. Anotherdouble
    22. TheDiablo
    23. Pokerjoke
    24. Pete42
    25. Drive4Show
    26. Piece
    27. CVG
    28. 2Blue
    29. Badger
    30. Kraxx68
    31. Khamelion
    32. Hacker_ Hughes
    33. HomerJSimpson
    34. Mikejohnchapman
    35. Bigfoot
    36. Matty6
    37. GG26
    38. Fish
    39. Blue in Munich
    40. Cake
    41. MashleyR7
    42. Val
    43 Swingalot
    44. FairwayDodger
    45. Troymcclure
    46. Wookie
    47. PNWokingham
    48. Radbourne2010
    49. Therod
    50. Chiefi0.
    51. Bogie Boy
    52. Topoftheflop
    53. Artyd
    54. Midnight
    55. IanM
    56. Hobbit
    57. MendieGK
    58. JakeBarnes
    59. Sawtooth
    60. Jates12
    61. GeneralStore
    62. Sandy
    63. MackamSlice
    64. RW1986
    65. 4Woody4
    66. TimRitchie
    67. Njrose51
    68. SaintHacker
    69. Pieman
    70. 94tegsi
    71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
    72. Merv79
    73. Old Skier
    74. Swinger
    75. Battle Back
    76. Battle Back
    77. Merv_swerve
    78. Mark/Auctioneer
    79. GM
    80. GM

    Reserves List :

    Spear-Chucker
    Srixon 1
    JeremyC
    LeeYates 
    AlwaysABridesmaid
    Palster1969

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserve list. I am sure a good number of reserves will get a place on the day.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2017)

Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back
76. Battle Back
77. Merv_swerve
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserve list. I am sure a good number of reserves will get a place on the day.

I will be starting the new Golf Monthly Help For Heroes charity page next month, and will look for donations of Â£30 to be made by the end of March for those in the top 80. After that reserves will be given places to play.


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 18, 2017)

Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 21, 2017)

Tab373 said:



			Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
		
Click to expand...

Grumpyjock hc22


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpyjock
Aztecs27
		
Click to expand...

Updated reserves.


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 29, 2018)

Can you add me as reserve also please


----------



## DRW (Jan 29, 2018)

Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpjock
Aztecs27
Chisteve


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 30, 2018)

Just checking...have I missed the donation page?


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just checking...have I missed the donation page?
		
Click to expand...

No I aim to set it up at the end of the week. :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpjock
Aztecs27
Chisteve
		
Click to expand...

I have started a new thread with details of how to make donation of Â£30 to JustGiving H4H site.

At the moment it is just the first 80 that have until the 1st April to confirm their place. After that I will move the reserves up.:thup:

I would be very surprised if everyone on the reserve list didn't get a space at Liphook.


----------



## ademac (Feb 14, 2018)

richart said:



			Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back
76. Battle Back
77. Merv_swerve
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :

Spear-Chucker
Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Ademac

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserve list. I am sure a good number of reserves will get a place on the day.

I will be starting the new Golf Monthly Help For Heroes charity page next month, and will look for donations of Â£30 to be made by the end of March for those in the top 80. After that reserves will be given places to play.
		
Click to expand...

If its not too late I would like to put my name on the reserve list.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2018)

ademac said:



			If its not too late I would like to put my name on the reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

That is fine Ademac. :thup:


----------



## ademac (Feb 14, 2018)

richart said:



			That is fine Ademac. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2. Liverpoolphil		PAID
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams		PAID
5. Jobr1850			PAID
6. Liverbirdie			PAID
7. Richart			PAID
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			
16. Crow			PAID
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy			
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight			PAID
55. IanM			
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back
76. Battle Back
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpyjock
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
SaintHacker

Updated list of players and reserves. I have also shown those that have made a donation on the JustGiving site. 

If you are on the list of 80 players, and now can not play, please let me know by pm asap and I can move the reserves up.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2. Liverpoolphil		PAID
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams		PAID
5. Jobr1850			PAID
6. Liverbirdie			PAID
7. Richart			PAID
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			
16. Crow			PAID
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot			PAID
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy			
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight			PAID
55. IanM			
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back
76. Battle Back
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpyjock
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
SaintHacker


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2. Liverpoolphil		PAID
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams		PAID
5. Jobr1850			PAID
6. Liverbirdie			PAID
7. Richart			PAID
8. NWJocko
9. StuC			PAID
10. Dando
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			
16. Crow			PAID
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Piece
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot			PAID
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy			
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. IanM			
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpyjock			
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
SaintHacker


Updated list of players that have donated. If I have missed your donation please advise me by pm. I have a record of your donation Grumpyjock.:thup:

Great response so far, and if I can get all donations by the end of this month I can then start sorting out those on the reserve list. Also due to go up to Liphook, so will see if I can get more spaces.

If you know you can not play now, please advise asap rather than just not make a donation by the end of the month. Means I can give those on the reserve list more notice they are in, and they can make accommodation reservations if necessary.

Cheers Rich


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2. Liverpoolphil		PAID
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams		PAID
5. Jobr1850			PAID
6. Liverbirdie			PAID
7. Richart			PAID
8. NWJocko
9. StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Piece
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot			PAID
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy			
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. IanM			
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpyjock			
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
SaintHacker

Up-dated list of players/payers!


----------



## Piece (Mar 21, 2018)

Richart, apologies but I can't make HH this year as I'm organising and attending a memorial event that week.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

Piece said:



			Richart, apologies but I can't make HH this year as I'm organising and attending a memorial event that week.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Matt. Sure playing with me at Silloth didnâ€™t put you off.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2. Liverpoolphil		PAID
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams		PAID
5. Jobr1850			PAID
6. Liverbirdie			PAID
7. Richart			PAID
8. NWJocko
9. StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. 
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot			PAID
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. IanM			
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Srixon 1
JeremyC
LeeYates
AlwaysABridesmaid
Palster1969
HenryC
Lofty54
Duffers
Tab373
Grumpyjock			
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
SaintHacker

Updated list of players and payers. I have taken Piece off the list of players, and have contacted Srixon1 to see if he can take his place. Reserves will all start moving up.

Just a reminder to those in the '80' that haven't paid, donations need to be made by 1st April. After that date I will replace those that haven't donated with those off the reserve list. Anyone that knows they can't play now let me know asap. Cheers

Rich


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			
4.  DarrenWilliams		PAID
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot			PAID
44.Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. IanM			
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :

AlwaysABridesmaid
Patster1969
HenryC
Tab373	
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
JeremyC
LeeYates
Steve Hogg
GM 3
GM 4
SaintHacker

Updated list of players and payers. We have had a few pull out so have started moving the reserves up. I have given priority to those playing at West Hill, and AlwaysABridemaid will be the next to get a place as he is also playing at West Hill. 

If there is anyone on the reserve list that knows they can not now play please let me know. This also goes for those that are already down to play.

I will be going up to the club shortly so hopefully can get a few more spaces.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2018)

Rich can you put fairway phil on reserve list please


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			PAID
4.  DarrenWilliams		PAID
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7 		PAID
42. Val
43 Swingalot			PAID
44.Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop		PAID
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid		
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51			PAID
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :

Patster1969
HenryC
Tab373	
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
JeremyC
LeeYates
Steve Hogg
FairwayPhil
GM3
GM4
SaintHacker

Updated list of players and payers. Thanks for the recent donations, but still a few more need to pay, or let me know they are not playing. Reserves are getting restless !!

I will be going up to the club in the next few weeks to see if we can get a few more spaces.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			PAID
4.  DarrenWilliams		PAID
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86			PAID
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7 		PAID
42. Tab373			PAID
43 Swingalot			PAID
44.Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie			PAID
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop		PAID
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid	PAID	
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51			PAID
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
JeremyC
LeeYates
Steve Hogg
HenryC
Fairway Phil 
GM3
GM4
SaintHacker

Updated players. Couple of pull outs, and a couple of the reserves now definitely playing.


----------



## richart (Apr 9, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			PAID
4.  DarrenWilliams		PAID
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86			PAID
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7 		PAID
42. Tab373			PAID
43 Swingalot			PAID
44.Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie			PAID
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop		PAID
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid	PAID	
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Captainron
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51			PAID
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969		PAID
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :


Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
JeremyC
LeeYates
Steve Hogg
HenryC
Fairway Phil 
GM3
GM4
SaintHacker
Jates12

Updated list of players.

I am starting to take off those that haven't paid, so if you still want to play and haven't paid please contact me asap.


----------



## ademac (Apr 9, 2018)

Hoping to get in on this. I'm sure its a cracking day and the course looks quality.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			PAID
4.  DarrenWilliams		PAID
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86			PAID
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7 		PAID
42. Tab373			PAID
43 Swingalot			PAID
44.Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie			PAID
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop		PAID
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid	PAID	
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Captainron			PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51			PAID
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969		PAID
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger			PAID
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM

Reserves List :

Jates12	
Aztecs27
Christeve
Ademac
JeremyC
LeeYates
Steve Hogg
HenryC
Fairway Phil 
GM3
GM4
SaintHacker

Updated players and donations.

I will be speaking to Liphook to see about more spaces, so hopefully places for reserves as well. Will update shortly.

If any one can not play now please let me know asap.


----------



## ademac (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all. Is the above list still correct?


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry cant make the day.

Hope the day is a great success.


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2018)

ademac said:



			Hi all. Is the above list still correct?
		
Click to expand...

 No I will be updating shortly, but confirm you will have a place if you still want it.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2018)

ADA said:



			Sorry cant make the day.

Hope the day is a great success.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Darren.


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			PAID
4.  Steve Hogg
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86			PAID
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7 		PAID
42. Tab373			PAID
43 Swingalot			PAID
44.Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie			PAID
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop		PAID
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid	PAID	
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Captainron			PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51			PAID
68.  Pieman
69.  Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969		PAID
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger			PAID
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM
81. GM
82. GM
83. Jates12
84. Christeve
85. Ademac
86. JeremyC
87. LeeYates
88. FairwayPhil


Reserves:

Aztecs27
HenryC
SaintHacker

Updated list of players. We now have 88 players, so I have moved up those on the reserve list. If you now have a place, could you please make your donation of Â£30 on the justgiving site in my signature.

If anyone would like to go on the reserve list, please let me know as there is a good chance you will get a game.


----------



## ademac (Jun 19, 2018)

Just paid &#128077;


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2018)

ademac said:



			Just paid &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Good man.:thup: I will update payments shortly.


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players

    Updated list of players :

    1. Lincoln Quaker PAID
    2. Liverpoolphil PAID
    3. Dufferman PAID
    4. Steve Hogg
    5. Jobr1850 PAID
    6. Liverbirdie PAID
    7. Richart PAID
    8. NWJocko PAID
    9. StuC PAID
    10. Dando PAID
    11. JamesR PAID
    12. Twire PAID
    13. Imurg PAID
    14. PhilTheFragger PAID
    15. Sam85 PAID
    16. Crow PAID
    17. Srixon1 PAID
    18. PaulW4701 PAID
    19. Junior PAID
    20. SteveW86 PAID
    21. Anotherdouble PAID
    22. TheDiablo PAID
    23. Pokerjoke PAID
    24. Pete42 PAID
    25. Drive4Show PAID
    26. Duffers PAID
    27. CVG PAID
    28. 2Blue PAID
    29. Badger PAID
    30. Kraxx68 PAID
    31. Khamelion PAID
    32. Hacker_ Hughes PAID
    33. HomerJSimpson PAID
    34. Mikejohnchapman PAID
    35. Bigfoot PAID
    36. Matty6 PAID
    37. GG26 PAID
    38. Fish PAID
    39. Blue in Munich PAID
    40. Cake PAID
    41. MashleyR7 PAID
    42. Tab373 PAID
    43 Swingalot PAID
    44.Grumpyjock PAID
    45. Troymcclure PAID
    46. Wookie PAID
    47. PNWokingham PAID
    48. Radbourne2010 PAID
    49. Therod PAID
    50. Chiefi0. PAID
    51. Bogie Boy PAID
    52. Topoftheflop PAID
    53. Artyd PAID
    54. Midnight PAID
    55. Alwaysabridesmaid PAID
    56. Hobbit PAID
    57. MendieGK PAID
    58. JakeBarnes PAID
    59. Sawtooth PAID
    60. Captainron PAID
    61. GeneralStore PAID
    62. Sandy
    63. MackamSlice
    64. RW1986
    65. 4Woody4
    66. TimRitchie
    67. Njrose51 PAID
    68. Pieman
    69. Spear-Chucker PAID
    70. 94tegsi PAID
    71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
    72. Patster1969 PAID
    73. Old Skier PAID
    74. Swinger PAID
    75. Battle Back N/A
    76. Battle Back N/A
    77. Merv_swerve PAID
    78. Mark/Auctioneer N/A
    79. GM
    80. GM
    81. GM
    82. GM
    83. Geoff Reeve
    84. Christeve PAID
    85. Ademac PAID
    86. JeremyC
    87. LeeYates
    88. FairwayPhil


    Reserves:

    Aztecs27
    HenryC
    SaintHacker

    We now have 88 places, so I have moved up those on the reserve list. If you now have a place and have not yet paid your donation of Â£30, please do so on the justgiving site in my signature.

    If anyone would like to go on the reserve or has a guest that would like to play let me know.


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2018)

Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players 
Updated list of players and payers.

1.  Lincoln Quaker		PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil		PAID
3.  Dufferman			PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve
5.  Jobr1850			PAID
6.  Liverbirdie			PAID
7.  Richart			PAID
8.  NWJocko			PAID
9.  StuC			PAID
10. Dando			PAID
11. JamesR			PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg			PAID
14. PhilTheFragger		PAID
15. Sam85			PAID
16. Crow			PAID
17. Srixon1			PAID
18. PaulW4701		PAID
19. Junior			PAID
20. SteveW86			PAID
21. Anotherdouble		PAID
22. TheDiablo			PAID
23. Pokerjoke			PAID
24. Pete42			PAID
25. Drive4Show		PAID
26. Duffers			PAID
27. CVG			PAID
28. 2Blue			PAID
29. Badger			PAID
30. Kraxx68			PAID
31. Khamelion			PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes		PAID
33. HomerJSimpson		PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman		PAID
35. Bigfoot			PAID
36. Matty6			PAID
37. GG26			PAID
38. Fish			PAID
39. Blue in Munich		PAID
40. Cake			PAID
41. MashleyR7 		PAID
42. Tab373			PAID
43  Swingalot			PAID
44. Grumpyjock		PAID
45. Troymcclure		PAID
46. Wookie			PAID
47. PNWokingham		PAID
48. Radbourne2010		PAID
49. Therod			PAID
50. Chiefi0.			PAID
51. Bogie Boy			PAID		
52. Topoftheflop		PAID
53. Artyd			PAID
54. Midnight			PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid	PAID	
56. Hobbit			PAID
57. MendieGK			PAID
58. JakeBarnes		PAID
59. Sawtooth			PAID
60. Captainron			PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51			PAID
68. Pieman
69. Spear-Chucker		PAID
70. 94tegsi			PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969		PAID
73. Old Skier			PAID
74. Swinger			PAID
75. Battle Back		N/A
76. Battle Back		N/A
77. Merv_swerve		PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer		N/A
79. GM
80. GM
81. GM
82. GM
83. Chisteve			PAID
84. Ademac			PAID
85. JeremyC
86. LeeYates
87. Dean Pullen	           PAID
88. Fairway Phil                     PAID


Reserves List :

Aztecs27
HenryC
SaintHacker

If amyone would like to go on the reserve list, or has a guest that would like to play, let me know.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2018)

1.  Lincoln Quaker        PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil        PAID
3.  Dufferman            PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve     PAID
5.  Jobr1850            PAID
6.  Liverbirdie            PAID
7.  Richart            PAID
8.  NWJocko            PAID
9.  StuC            PAID
10. Hodge
11. JamesR            PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg            PAID
14. PhilTheFragger        PAID
15. Sam85            PAID
16. Crow            PAID
17. Srixon1            PAID
18. PaulW4701        PAID
19. Junior            PAID
20. SteveW86            PAID
21. Anotherdouble        PAID
22. TheDiablo            PAID
23. Pokerjoke            PAID
24. Pete42            PAID
25. Frankie Higginson
26. Duffers            PAID
27. CVG            PAID
28. 2Blue            PAID
29. Badger            PAID
30. Kraxx68            PAID
31. Khamelion            PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes        PAID
33. HomerJSimpson        PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman        PAID
35. Bigfoot            PAID
36. Matty6            PAID
37. GG26            PAID
38. Fish            PAID
39. Blue in Munich        PAID
40. Cake            PAID
41. MashleyR7         PAID
42. Tab373            PAID
43  Swingalot            PAID
44. Grumpyjock        PAID
45. Troymcclure        PAID
46. Wookie            PAID
47. PNWokingham        PAID
48. Radbourne2010        PAID
49. Nick Upjohn
50. Chiefi0.            PAID
51. Bogie Boy            PAID        
52. Topoftheflop        PAID
53. Artyd            PAID
54. Midnight            PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid    PAID    
56. Hobbit            PAID
57. MendieGK            PAID
58. JakeBarnes        PAID
59. Sawtooth            PAID
60. Captainron            PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. LeeYates
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51            PAID
68. Pieman
69. Spear-Chucker        PAID
70. 94tegsi            PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969        PAID
73. Old Skier            PAID
74. Swinger            PAID
75. Battle Back        N/A
76. Battle Back        N/A
77. Merv_swerve        PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer        N/A
79. Mike Harris GM
80. Bill Elliott  GM
81. Nick Bonfield  GM
82. Dave Taylor  GM
83. Rob Smith  GM
84. Elliott Heath GM
85. Ademac  PAID
86. Chisteve  PAID
87. Dean Pullen               PAID
88. Fairway Phil                     PAID


Reserves List :

Aztecs27
SaintHacker 

Updated list of players and payers. Could those that have not paid their donation of Â£30, plus gift aid if appropriate, to the justgiving site , do so asap. Many thanks.

There is a good chance I will have a few spaces available nearer the time, so if you would like to play, or have a guest that you would like to bring along, please post details on here.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

1.  Lincoln Quaker        PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil        PAID
3.  Dufferman            PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve     PAID
5.  Jobr1850            PAID
6.  Liverbirdie            PAID
7.  Richart            PAID
8.  NWJocko            PAID
9.  StuC            PAID
10. Hodge              PAID
11. JamesR            PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg            PAID
14. PhilTheFragger        PAID
15. Sam85            PAID
16. Crow            PAID
17. Srixon1            PAID
18. PaulW4701        PAID
19. Junior            PAID
20. SteveW86            PAID
21. Anotherdouble        PAID
22. TheDiablo            PAID
23. Pokerjoke            PAID
24. Pete42            PAID
25. Frankie Higginson
26. Duffers            PAID
27. CVG            PAID
28. 2Blue            PAID
29. Badger            PAID
30. Kraxx68            PAID
31. Khamelion            PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes        PAID
33. HomerJSimpson        PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman        PAID
35. Bigfoot            PAID
36. Matty6            PAID
37. GG26            PAID
38. Fish            PAID
39. Blue in Munich        PAID
40. Cake            PAID
41. MashleyR7         PAID
42. Tab373            PAID
43  Swingalot            PAID
44. Grumpyjock        PAID
45. Troymcclure        PAID
46. Wookie            PAID
47. PNWokingham        PAID
48. Radbourne2010        PAID
49. Nick Upjohn     PAID
50. Chiefi0.            PAID
51. Bogie Boy            PAID      
52. Dave Sanders
53. Artyd            PAID
54. Midnight            PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid    PAID  
56. Fairway Phil                     PAID
57. MendieGK            PAID
58. JakeBarnes        PAID
59. Sawtooth            PAID
60. Captainron            PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. LeeYates
64. Dean Pullen               PAID
65. Chisteve  PAID
66. Ademac  PAID
67. Njrose51            PAID
68. Pieman
69. Spear-Chucker        PAID
70. 94tegsi            PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969        PAID
73. Old Skier            PAID
74. Swinger            PAID
75. Battle Back        N/A
76. Battle Back        N/A
77. Merv_swerve        PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer        N/A
79. Mike Harris GM
80. Bill Elliott  GM
81. Nick Bonfield  GM
82. Dave Taylor  GM
83. Rob Smith  GM
84. Elliott Heath GM

We have had a few drop outs, so four places currently available. Please note I have moved up some names to fill in the blanks.

Could those that have not paid their donation of Â£30, plus gift aid if appropriate, to the justgiving site , do so asap. Many thanks. There was a problem with the site but it is now working.

If you would like to play, or have a guest that you would like to bring along, please post details on here.


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2018)

Any chance I could come to this great fundraising event if there are any spare spaces available still ? (if not no worries)

Edit Sorry about changing my mind Richart, just remembered its a shotgun start


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

Darren we do have spaces, so if you would like to play you are very welcome.


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Darren we do have spaces, so if you would like to play you are very welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please, that would be great add me to the players. Looking forward to it already. Thanks.


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

DRW said:



			Yes please, that would be great add me to the players. Looking forward to it already. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you onboard Darren.


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

1.  Lincoln Quaker        PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil        PAID
3.  Dufferman            PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve     PAID
5.  Jobr1850            PAID
6.  Liverbirdie            PAID
7.  Richart            PAID
8.  NWJocko            PAID
9.  StuC            PAID
10. Hodge              PAID
11. JamesR            PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg            PAID
14. PhilTheFragger        PAID
15. Sam85            PAID
16. Crow            PAID
17. Srixon1            PAID
18. PaulW4701        PAID
19. Junior            PAID
20. SteveW86            PAID
21. Anotherdouble        PAID
22. TheDiablo            PAID
23. Pokerjoke            PAID
24. Pete42            PAID
25. Frankie Higginson
26. Duffers            PAID
27. CVG            PAID
28. 2Blue            PAID
29. Badger            PAID
30. Kraxx68            PAID
31. Khamelion            PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes        PAID
33. HomerJSimpson        PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman        PAID
35. Bigfoot            PAID
36. Matty6            PAID
37. GG26            PAID
38. Fish            PAID
39. Blue in Munich        PAID
40. Cake            PAID
41. MashleyR7         PAID
42. Tab373            PAID
43  Swingalot            PAID
44. Grumpyjock        PAID
45. Troymcclure        PAID
46. Wookie            PAID
47. PNWokingham        PAID
48. Radbourne2010        PAID
49. Nick Upjohn     PAID
50. Chiefi0.            PAID
51. Bogie Boy            PAID      
52. Dave Sanders
53. Artyd            PAID
54. Midnight            PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid    PAID  
56. Fairway Phil                     PAID
57. MendieGK            PAID
58. JakeBarnes        PAID
59. Sawtooth            PAID
60. Captainron            PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. LeeYates
64. Dean Pullen               PAID
65. Chisteve  PAID
66. Ademac  PAID
67. Njrose51            PAID
68. Pieman
69. Spear-Chucker        PAID
70. 94tegsi            PAID
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
72. Patster1969        PAID
73. Old Skier            PAID
74. Swinger            PAID
75. Battle Back        N/A
76. Battle Back        N/A
77. Merv_swerve        PAID
78. Mark/Auctioneer        N/A
79. Mike Harris GM
80. Bill Elliott  GM
81. Nick Bonfield  GM
82. Dave Taylor  GM
83. Rob Smith  GM
84. Elliott Heath GM
85. DRW     PAID

We have had a few drop outs, so THREE places currently available. Please note I have moved up some names to fill in the blanks.

Could those that have not paid their donation of Â£30, plus gift aid if appropriate, to the justgiving site , do so asap. Many thanks. There was a problem with the site but it is now working.

If you would like to play, or have a guest that you would like to bring along, please post details on here.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2018)

1.  Lincoln Quaker        PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil        PAID
3.  Dufferman            PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve     PAID
5.  Jobr1850            PAID
6.  Liverbirdie            PAID
7.  Richart            PAID
8.  NWJocko            PAID
9.  StuC            PAID
10. Hodge              PAID
11. JamesR            PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg            PAID
14. PhilTheFragger        PAID
15. Sam85            PAID
16. Crow            PAID
17. Srixon1            PAID
18. PaulW4701        PAID
19. Junior            PAID
20. SteveW86            PAID
21. Anotherdouble        PAID
22. TheDiablo            PAID
23. Pokerjoke            PAID
24. Pete42            PAID
25. Frankie Higginson PAID
26. Duffers            PAID
27. CVG            PAID
28. 2Blue            PAID
29. Badger            PAID
30. Kraxx68            PAID
31. Khamelion            PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes        PAID
33. HomerJSimpson        PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman        PAID
35. Bigfoot            PAID
36. Matty6            PAID
37. GG26            PAID
38. Fish            PAID
39. Blue in Munich        PAID
40. Cake            PAID
41. MashleyR7         PAID
42. Tab373            PAID
43  Swingalot            PAID
44. Mark/Auctioneer        N/A
45. Troymcclure        PAID
46. Wookie            PAID
47. PNWokingham        PAID
48. Radbourne2010        PAID
49. Nick Upjohn     PAID
50. Chiefi0.            PAID
51. Merv_swerve        PAID    
52. Dave Sanders
53. Artyd            PAID
54. Midnight            PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid    PAID  
56. Fairway Phil                     PAID
57. MendieGK            PAID
58. JakeBarnes        PAID
59. Sawtooth            PAID
60. Captainron            PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. Lee Yates
64. Dean Pullen               PAID
65. Chisteve  PAID
66. DRW     PAID 
67. Pieman PAID
68. Spear-Chucker        PAID
69. 94tegsi            PAID
70. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
71. Patster1969        PAID
72. Old Skier            PAID
73. Swinger            PAID
74. Battle Back        N/A
75. Battle Back        N/A
76.Mike Harris GM PAID
77.Bill Elliott GM    PAID
78. Nick Bonfield GM PAID
79.Dave Taylor GM  PAID
80. Rob Smith  GM PAID
81. Elliott Heath  GM  PAID

Updated list of players and payers. 

We have had a few drop outs, so currently have a few spaces left. If you would like to play, or are already playing and want to bring a guest, please let me know.


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2018)

1.  Lincoln Quaker        PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil        PAID
3.  Dufferman            PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve     PAID
5.  Jobr1850            PAID
6.  Liverbirdie            PAID
7.  Richart            PAID
8.  NWJocko            PAID
9.  StuC            PAID
10. Hodge              PAID
11. JamesR            PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg            PAID
14. PhilTheFragger        PAID
15. Sam85            PAID
16. Crow            PAID
17. Srixon1            PAID
18. PaulW4701        PAID
19. Junior            PAID
20. SteveW86            PAID
21. Anotherdouble        PAID
22. TheDiablo            PAID
23. Pokerjoke            PAID
24. Pete42            PAID
25. Frankie Higginson PAID
26. Duffers            PAID
27. CVG            PAID
28. 2Blue            PAID
29. Badger            PAID
30. Kraxx68            PAID
31. Khamelion            PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes        PAID
33. HomerJSimpson        PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman        PAID
35. Bigfoot            PAID
36. Matty6            PAID
37. GG26            PAID
38. Fish            PAID
39. Blue in Munich        PAID
40. Cake            PAID
41. MashleyR7         PAID
42. Tab373            PAID
43  Swingalot            PAID
44. Mark/Auctioneer        N/A
45. Troymcclure        PAID
46. Wookie            PAID
47. PNWokingham        PAID
48. Radbourne2010        PAID
49. Nick Upjohn     PAID
50. Chiefi0.            PAID
51. Merv_swerve        PAID   
52. Dave Sanders
53. Artyd            PAID
54. Midnight            PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid    PAID 
56. Fairway Phil                     PAID
57. MendieGK            PAID
58. JakeBarnes        PAID
59. Sawtooth            PAID
60. Captainron            PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Sandy
63. Lee Yates
64. Dean Pullen               PAID
65. Chisteve  PAID
66. DRW     PAID
67. Pieman PAID
68. Spear-Chucker        PAID
69. 94tegsi            PAID
70. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
71. Patster1969        PAID
72. Old Skier            PAID
73. Swinger            PAID
74. Battle Back        N/A
75. Battle Back        N/A
76.Mike Harris GM PAID
77.Bill Elliott GM    PAID
78. Nick Bonfield GM PAID
79.Dave Taylor GM  PAID
80. Rob Smith  GM PAID
81. Elliott Heath  GM  PAID
82. JoanneWilliams  PAID

Updated list of players and payers.

We have had a few drop outs, so currently have a few spaces left. If you would like to play, or are already playing and want to bring a guest, please let me know.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2018)

Just to bump this thread, so players can see if they have paid or not.

Still a couple of spaces available.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2018)

When is the big draw, is Monty still in charge? ðŸ™€


----------



## PieMan (Sep 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			When is the big draw, is Monty still in charge? ðŸ™€
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to play with anyone not in my gang.........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2018)

Don't want to spoil your weekend with the draw Phil.

Good idea to get to Liphook early, so you don't have to run to your tee.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2018)

PieMan said:



			I don't want to play with anyone not in my gang.........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Do you have enough mates for a gang ? I struggled to find three to play with you.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 22, 2018)

richart said:



			Do you have enough mates for a gang ? I struggled to find three to play with you.

Click to expand...

3? I thought we were out in three balls! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 24, 2018)

Seen the draw, you do realise Rich, that because of the draw, there will be a run on tissues. Stu was getting excited last week, when he reads the draw he's going to explode, he's going to be like a 5 year old on the run up to Christmas.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 24, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Seen the draw, you do realise Rich, that because of the draw, there will be a run on tissues. Stu was getting excited last week, when he reads the draw he's going to explode, he's going to be like a 5 year old on the run up to Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

I know I'm a great guy, but that reaction would be slightly (only slightly) over the top


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 24, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I know I'm a great guy, but that reaction would be slightly (only slightly) over the top 

Click to expand...

Sunday may be a long trip down. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? "


----------



## Cake (Sep 24, 2018)

3) Rob Smith, Mikejohnchapman, Fish, Cake

I feel sorry for @mikejohnchapman - this will most likely be the 3rd time playing together where heâ€™ll spend more time helping look for my ball than playing his own during the round!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 24, 2018)

Cake said:



			3) Rob Smith, Mikejohnchapman, Fish, Cake

I feel sorry for @mikejohnchapman - this will most likely be the 3rd time playing together where heâ€™ll spend more time helping look for my ball than playing his own during the round!
		
Click to expand...

Always a pleasure - get to see different flora and fauna than normal


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

Cake said:



			3) Rob Smith, Mikejohnchapman, Fish, Cake

I feel sorry for @mikejohnchapman - this will most likely be the 3rd time playing together where heâ€™ll spend more time helping look for my ball than playing his own during the round!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry you will have Fish to help look for balls as well. Eyes of an eagle, or is that beagle ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Don't worry you will have Fish to help look for balls as well. Eyes of an eagle, or is that beagle ?

Click to expand...

That does rather depend on how many he has had at The Trafalgar the previous evening.

He may be delicate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Don't worry you will have Fish to help look for balls as well. Eyes of an eagle, or is that beagle ?

Click to expand...

Also depends on what colour they are.... don't take any yellow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That does rather depend on how many he has had at The Trafalgar the previous evening.

He may be delicate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He definitely was the other year. Was so pale he was almost transparent


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

richart said:



			Don't worry you will have Fish to help look for balls as well. Eyes of an eagle, or is that beagle ?

Click to expand...




Crow said:



			Also depends on what colour they are.... don't take any yellow.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			He definitely was the other year. Was so pale he was almost transparent
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			That does rather depend on how many he has had at The Trafalgar the previous evening.

He may be delicate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Glad youâ€™re all thinking of me, in my current good form I might just have a couple of shandies the day/night before ðŸ˜³























But then, I might not ðŸ¤ªðŸºðŸ»ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes Liphook 2nd October 2018 players*
Updated list of players :

1.  Lincoln Quaker                    PAID
2.  Liverpoolphil                       PAID
3.  Dufferman                           PAID
4.  Geoffrey Reeve                 PAID
5.  Jobr1850                            PAID
6.  Liverbirdie                           PAID
7.  Richart                                PAID
8.  NWJocko                           PAID
9.  StuC                                   PAID
10. Hodge                                PAID
11. JamesR                              PAID
12. Twire                                 PAID
13. Imurg                                 PAID
14. PhilTheFragger                   PAID
15. Sam85                               PAID
16. Crow                                 PAID
17. Srixon1                              PAID
18. PaulW4701                        PAID
19. Junior                                 PAID
20. SteveW86                          PAID
21. Anotherdouble                    PAID
22. TheDiablo                          PAID
23. Pokerjoke                          PAID
24. Pete42                               PAID
25. Frankie Higginson            PAID
26. Duffers05                           PAID
27. CVG                                  PAID
28. 2Blue                                 PAID
29. Badger                               PAID
30. Kraxx68                             PAID
31. Khamelion                          PAID
32. Hacker_ Hughes                 PAID
33. HomerJSimpson                 PAID
34. Mikejohnchapman              PAID
35. Bigfoot                               PAID
36. Matty6                               PAID
37. GG26                                 PAID
38. Fish                                    PAID
39. Blue in Munich                    PAID
40. Cake                                  PAID
41. MashleyR7                         PAID
42. Tab373                              PAID
43 Swingalot                            PAID
44. DRW                                 PAID
45. Troymcclure                       PAID
46. Wookie                              PAID
47. PNWokingham                   PAID
48. Radbourne2010                 PAID
49. Nick Upjohn                      PAID
50. Chiefi0.                              PAID
51. Swinger                              PAID              
52. Fairway Phil                     PAID
53. Artyd                                 PAID
54. Midnight                             PAID
55. Alwaysabridesmaid PAID  
56. Dave Sanders
57. MendieGK                         PAID
58. JakeBarnes             PAID
59. Sawtooth                            PAID
60. Captainron                         PAID
61. GeneralStore                     PAID
62. Billy Renshaw                  
63. Dean Pullen                       PAID
64. LeeYates                            PAID
65. Chisteve                             PAID
66. Old Skier                           PAID
67. Pieman                               PAID
68. Spear-Chucker                   PAID
69. 94tegsi                               PAID
70. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)N/A
71. Patster1969                        PAID
72. Merv_swerve                     PAID
73. Mark/Auctioneer                N/A
74. Battle Back                        N/A
75. Battle Back                        N/A
76. Mike Harris     GM             PAID
77 Bill Elliott       GM                PAID
78 Elliott Heath   GM               PAID
79 Nick Bonfield  GM  PAID
80. Dave Taylor     GM            PAID
81. Rob Smith        GM            PAID
82. Synetec guest 1
83. Synetec guest 2
84  Synetec guest 3


----------

